# Help with snake vivarium heat



## rink58 (5 mo ago)

Hi there,
I’m new here and after some help and advice. I have a vivarium with a snake, obviously we have the heat bulb and a thermostat. We found out the bulb
wasn't giving out heat. So we changed the fuse in
both plugs. The light came on on the thermostat so bingo! We put the
heater bulb back in and it gave a loud pop and a small spark from where the bulb goes, I tried it twice
with the old then the new bulb. It doesn't like something and not sure what. Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if the bulb holder itself needs replacing? Or has a loose wire?


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

There was a loose wire - thermostat connected to the bulb holder- when something like that happen to me.


----------

